# Breed?



## julieAd91 (Aug 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell what breed the black chicken is? I think it's a female, but not too sure.... She does have five toes. Purchased all of them together and other three are clearly silkies, but she just never got fluffy


----------



## julieAd91 (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is another pic, she has a green tint to her feathers


----------



## julieAd91 (Aug 19, 2014)

I thought maybe an australorp.... But wasn't sure if they could have five toes and her comb is black


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They definitely don't have five toes. Only a few breeds do, and except the black silkie, none of the others are black. My guess is she is a silkie cross what with her black skin and five toes.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Silver gray dorkings and salmon favorelles have five toes. May be mixed with those.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

What a lovely bird! I think what the group is saying above is most likely right. I was just wondering why she had no Silkie like feathers. This chicken is rare, the Ayam Cemani. Its an all black chicken, and yours made me think of that one. Wish I could be of better help, but still a pretty, pretty girl.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

This is a game bird does she have black legs is her tail feathers kinda out there


----------

